# salted pork belly?



## rdwhahb (Oct 5, 2013)

All I can seam to find around me is salted pork belly. Is there any way I could use this for bacon?


----------



## themule69 (Oct 5, 2013)

If you would add your location to your profile someone might be able to tell you where they get theirs. Try an Asin market or call a butcher shop and get them to order one for you. Ask them if they will slice it for you after you cure and smoke it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rdwhahb (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks Dave. Just added my location.


----------

